# One of the happiest days of my life



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Insurance is a bitch. A statement I'm sure many of you have thought before or are thinking right now. My answer to the thread about how much do you pay for R35 insurance was £5000+ however my insurance is up for renewal. 

So checked my renewal price for just the GTR with Admiral. (currently on Admiral multi-car, but could only be bothered checking single car). That being said I am thinking about injectors, downpipes, intakes and either COBB or EcuTek. So I checked the price with mods and without mods. 

Without mods = £1300 a year
With mods = £1700 a year. 

What the actual f**k. I genuinely felt like I won the lottery with these quotes!! 

Insurance companies on here do you think you can beat this before I commit to Admiral?


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

wmd_gtr said:


> Insurance is a bitch. A statement I'm sure many of you have thought before or are thinking right now. My answer to the thread about how much do you pay for R35 insurance was £5000+ however my insurance is up for renewal.
> 
> So checked my renewal price for just the GTR with Admiral. (currently on Admiral multi-car, but could only be bothered checking single car). That being said I am thinking about injectors, downpipes, intakes and either COBB or EcuTek. So I checked the price with mods and without mods.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about your risk to comment on beating prices but I am confident about our rates and service so feel free to call us on tel: 01707 642552


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm we pay £1300/ year (Admirals multi car) but that's for both the GTR and Q7 with mods declared on GTR. Admirals seem to be very competitive on quotes but you need get on phone and speak to someone.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I would double check with admiral about the mods. I was told that stage IV would take the % increase over stock to more than 25% which they would not cover.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I am going to phone them in January to see what they say. Don't know what I will do if I can't get stage 4 covered though.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Ah I phoned them. It turns out the £1300 was if I put one of those stupid boxes in my car that tells them how I drive! Yeah that will be right haha. Got quoted £1800 on the phone though which I'm more than happy with!


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Haha with that box they would know you drive like a numpty :-D

Euan



wmd_gtr said:


> Ah I phoned them. It turns out the £1300 was if I put one of those stupid boxes in my car that tells them how I drive! Yeah that will be right haha. Got quoted £1800 on the phone though which I'm more than happy with!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Midnight Liner said:


> Haha with that box they would know you drive like a numpty :-D
> 
> Euan


I don't drive too bad . Just the occassional blast and then if there's a quiet country road :clap: haha. I didn't even click to say I wanted that though they just automatically assumed. If you put that in a GTR you would be as well as buying a Prius. :chairshot lol


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Lol good luck with the Prius :-D anyways Will i will see you down at TLC on Tuesday as im taking Andy down. So will be good to get a catch up :-D


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

It will :thumbsup: you will get to see my Prius  ha


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Haha Prius with a GTR bodykit NICE hahahaha :-D Andy's car starting to take shape and looking good. You getting a wrap soon?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

haha save the economy and all that  Yeah it really is! I'm looking forward to seeing it! I hope the weather is ok lol. 

Erm I'm thinking about it, just depends on the price to be honest. I believe you get what you pay for, but at the same time everything has a max price I would be willing to pay, so will just need to wait and see


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

You will have to double check with them about the injectors.
I'm with them and they said there is no way they will cover the car at all with injectors or any thing else that they class as internal engine mods.
J


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

KAT said:


> You will have to double check with them about the injectors.
> I'm with them and they said there is no way they will cover the car at all with injectors or any thing else that they class as internal engine mods.
> J


Going to wait till nearer the time to ask. 

Heres a Q. If i phone and ask them will they put my insurance up anyway?


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I went in to detail with them on the phone about what I could and couldn't do and we settled with what I have now and they are happy.
90mm Milltek, K+N panels and map to suit and I'm only about £320.
They will allow other mods such as intakes, downpipes and I'm sure they might have even said turbos but of course my injectors would be maxed out so it would be pointless.
I have stuck with them because no one else could come close to their price but I intend to track mine next year so I think I will change to a company that will do track day cover as they don't so bear that in mind if that may be on the horizon for you 
J


----------

